# Diagrama placa base AsRock ALiveNF6G-VSTA



## frica (Nov 21, 2017)

Hola amigos:

Tengo una avería en una placa base asRock ALiveNF6G-VSTA. He buscado un diagrama o esquemático entre las webs que indicais en un primer mensaje de este Subforo pero no he encontrado nada. Agradeceria mucho si alguien puede facilitármelo. 
En caso de que nadie disponga de ello, ¿hay posibilidad de pedirle el esquemático a AsRock?

Un saludo.


----------



## frica (May 9, 2019)

Hola chicos:

Retomo este tema porque estoy trasteando con este placa (ALiveNF6G-VSTA ) que tengo sin opción a reparación (chipset BGA con problemas de soldaduras) para aprender más sobre el testeo de componentes_._ Ya he testado la multitud de condensadores y resistencias SMD. No he visto nada que pudiera estar mal.

Pero esta tarde he testado una docena de bobinas SMD y como es normal, todas ellas tienen continuidad de  <1 ohmio entre sus extremos (algunas fueron medidas con un medidor ESR y tenían resistencias de entre 0,3 y 0,5 ohmios).

Pero una de ellas, la L34 (junto al conector de Audio) tenía continuidad entre sus extremos de 0,01 ohmios aproximadamente y además tenía continuidad a Tierrra de 0,02 ohmios aproximadamente (ambos valores medidos con un medidos ESR). Con un múltímetro normal va un valor aproximado a 0 ohmios. *¿esto es normal o la bobina en corto con tierra?.*

Os dejo una imagen de la situación donde está la bobina. Tomé la tierra en los dos puntos marcados con flechas verdes. En ambos me marcaba el mismo valor con respecto a la bobina SMD.



Gracias.


----------



## tiago (May 13, 2019)

Es raro que esté conectada a tierra, de todos modos, sin el esquema no hay mas que suposiciones.
La puedes quitar y ver que te revela el tester, puede que el fallo no esté relacionado con la bobina, si no en algún componente asociado (Condensador)

Saludos.


----------



## frica (May 13, 2019)

Gracias Tiago por tu respuesta. Comprobaré los condensadores SMD. En placa lo único que puedo hacer es comprobar si están en corto ¿verdad? Es decir si ambos extremos están aterrizados a tierra (0 ohmios).

He estado buscando el esquemático de alguna placa base y encontré uno para 
*VIA VT694A/X+VT686A/B Board *

donde he encontrado alguna bobina conectada a tierra (marcado en amarillo), si no he interpretado mal el esquema:


----------



## tiago (May 13, 2019)

FB: *Ferrite Bead.*
Es mas que nada un *choke* que está para suprimir el paso de altas frecuencias a partes del circuito donde éstas no son deseadas, no suponen ningún obstáculo para el paso de las corrrientes continuas que utiliza el equipo para funcionar.
Entonces, lo que estás midiendo es correcto. Sin los esquemas dejamos volar la imaginación y se puede llegar a conclusiones erroneas.
Yo ya le estaba echando la culpa a un condensador. 

Saludos.


----------



## frica (May 14, 2019)

Según tú entonces tiene es bobina aterrizada a tierra tiene una función parecida a los componentes embobinados de la zona de Eliminación de Interferencia Electromagnética de una fuente de eliminación.

Muchas gracias Tiago. ¡Este foro da gusto!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 14, 2019)

Buenas frica, sólo como aclaración, he leído en varios mensajes tuyos que la forma de comprobar un condensador es, a parte de si te da corto, que te dé corto a masa. Esto ultimo no lo veo correcto, si bien es cierto que los condensadores que suelen ponerse en corto son los filtros que casi siempre van a masa, puede ser que por algún motivo, masa flotante, circuito de alimentación secundario aislado u otros ejemplos, no tenga conexión con la masa principal y esto te lleve a error.

Por cierto, ¿que es una fuente de eliminación?
Ojo con los modismos y regionalismos porque si vas a pedir eso a una tienda de aquí.... igual se ríen o te dicen que no tienen aunque lo estés viendo.

Saludos.

Edito: Claro que también es lógico que a los que aprenden por internet les pase eso, puesto que parece ser que los únicos (o mas dispuestos) a compartir son los del otro lado del charco.


----------



## frica (May 14, 2019)

Perdón!!! jaja, quería decir "Fuente de Alimentación" y no se como llegue a escribir "Fuente de eliminación". jaja

¡Gracias *pinchavalvulas *por el consejo sobre los condensadores! Esto que comentaba sobre ver si están aterrizados a tierra sólo lo hago con los condensadores SMD de estos diminutos. Para los electroliticos uso un capacímetro y un medidor de ESR.


----------



## tiago (May 14, 2019)

frica dijo:


> Según tú entonces tiene es bobina aterrizada a tierra tiene una función parecida a los componentes embobinados de la zona de Eliminación de Interferencia Electromagnética de una fuente de eliminación.
> 
> Muchas gracias Tiago. ¡Este foro da gusto!


Bueno, mira los enlaces que incorpora el mensaje. Sí son filtros que mas que eliminar lo que hacen es bloquear el paso de las frecuencias para las que están construidos.

Salút.


----------

